# Harbor Freight ripped me off



## havasu (Apr 18, 2016)

I was ripped off at my local Harbor Freight. Here is the letter that I sent their customer service representative. 

*From a decades long Harbor Freight supporter, 

I went to your local store today to purchase some safety items. The regular price was $8.99, but this week only, the price had dropped to $1.99 for your hearing protectors. You also had safety glasses that had a regular price of $4.99, but this week the price was only $1.99. 

Much to my surprise, when I went to pay, the cashier asked if I was a member. I told him that I sure was, and even provided my phone number to look it up. He then explained that I was not a member, but only an email subscriber. To get the price on these sale items, it would be necessary to pay $40 for an annual membership. 

So now Harbor Freight has gone the way Costco has gone, you need to pay to play? 

First of all, in my opinion, this is fraudulent false advertising. I do not appreciate your misrepresenting of sale items and these fraudulent tactics. Yeah, you may have found a way to rip off long time supporters such as myself, but I will not tolerate these tactics. 

From this point forward, I will pay a few dollars more from an honest business, who hasn't stooped to these tactics. 

It has been fun,

**** *******
*******, Ca. ******


----------



## Chris (Apr 18, 2016)

First off, stop buying that cheap chinese crap. Second off if you do just give them my phone number I paid that 40 bucks.

I avoid that store unless it is for cheap safety gear and rubber gloves. I don't buy there tools anymore.


----------



## havasu (Apr 18, 2016)

Your cell phone Chris? I will do that next time....check that, they can go fornicate themselves!


----------



## Chris (Apr 18, 2016)

Yes Cell number. but they can still go F themselves.


----------



## havasu (Apr 18, 2016)

Great, thanks. They can still smush their ugly things together.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 19, 2016)

The only time I ever bought a tool there was for a one-time use. Then I would toss it.


----------



## Chris (Apr 19, 2016)

You get lucky sometimes. I bought two of there 60 pound jackhammers for a job I had six years ago. Six years later they are both running strong and get used all the time. We beat the crap out of them and they keep on ticking. Had to put a new cord on one of them last year.


----------



## cruzn57 (May 24, 2016)

everyone knows they are "one time" tools, (maybe)

I have some of them here, and  consider them "throw aways"
 if your  expecting  anything quality, you won't find it there,

but then again sears, lowes, etc  all are chinese now days,

I agree on deceptive advertising,  I did join HF once, but didn't buy enough to 
warrant  the fee,  

ironically, nearest HF is in  lake havasu city,   so all the orange county east folks  get to spend their kalif $$$  there.


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2016)

cruzn57 said:


> everyone knows they are "one time" tools, (maybe)
> 
> I have some of them here, and  consider them "throw aways"
> if your  expecting  anything quality, you won't find it there,
> ...



How far are you from Golden Valley? I was just out there on Sunday, my brother and his family live there.


----------



## cruzn57 (May 24, 2016)

I'm out  rte 66,   Valle Vista area, 
near the wineries.


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2016)

I own five acres off silverspring not far from you.


----------

